# Applying For Th.M Pograms



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 17, 2009)

Since my pulpit search is dryer than a West Texas prairie I have sent in applications to two schools for work on a Th.M as a sort of "back-up plan" in case I am still pulpit-searching in August (which is a decent possibility). I have applied to Gordon-Conwell and to Puritan Reformed so far and would take recommendations from the floor for any other places y'all recommend I seek out.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 17, 2009)

This is where Ligon Duncan got his: Free Church College Home Page


----------



## DonP (Apr 17, 2009)

GPTS has a home learning program and you can be on video and ask questions and get answers live


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> GPTS has a home learning program and you can be on video and ask questions and get answers live


 
I saw that when I was visiting GPTS. That was totally cool!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2009)

The GPTS program is distance?


----------



## matt01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> and would take recommendations from the floor for any other places y'all recommend I seek out.



Have you considered applying for a commission as a Chaplian with one of the military services? It is a much needed _mission_ position.


----------



## DonP (Apr 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The GPTS program is distance?



Both, either, but live video webcast so you are basically in the classroom and can verbally ask and answer questions and see the chalk board etc. 

For non -ordained person seeking an M div they Must have a Pastors oversight, and may have to come for a week or so??


----------



## larryjf (Apr 17, 2009)

I would recommend the following...

New Geneva Theological Seminary
RTS - Home
Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home
Westminster Theological Seminary - Home

All of which are recognized by the...
Evangelical Reformed Council on Academics


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 17, 2009)

P r t s


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2009)

If your goal is a call within the ARP, then Erskine is you best bet. The ARP is a small pond & going to the home planet is you best bet.

In my humble opinion


----------



## GD (Apr 18, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> work on a Th.M as a sort of "back-up plan"



In which field? Bib studies, theology, church history? Beyond that, using church history as an example, what subfield? Early, medieval, reformation, modern? The answers to these questions begin to matter more the further up the degree food chain you move, especially as you'd be looking for a subject matter expert to do your thesis under. 

No matter what your field, I recommend restricting your search to schools that at least hold regional accreditation. Accreditation doesn't _ensure _higher quality, but it will ensure greater utility and at least a reasonable standard of quality. 

I chose GCTS for my Th.M. Some other good schools offering the Th.M. would be Covenant, RTS, WTS-PA. None are perfect, and none will destroy your faith. You already have an M.Div. and are grounded in what you believe, right?

Best wishes on your program!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 18, 2009)

This may seem a stretch, but have you considered using the year to have a back up skill, Ben? Getting a type of degree or skill that would let you do tent making work or bring in extra income, or provide in case you are between calls?

Something like an MBA, medical transcription degree, paralegal degree, etc. It would provide a safety net, and potentially make you much more useful as a church planter.

I personally think in most cases you'd be in about the same place to spend the tuition ($2000? $3000?) on books and set up a disciplined reading schedule. A ThM is a degree that really confers no tangible benefit (i.e. job advancement, greater acceptability as a minister looking for a call, etc.) It is not like an MDiv or PhD.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> This may seem a stretch, but have you considered using the year to have a back up skill, Ben? Getting a type of degree or skill that would let you do tent making work or bring in extra income, or provide in case you are between calls?
> 
> Something like an MBA, medical transcription degree, paralegal degree, etc. It would provide a safety net, and potentially make you much more useful as a church planter.
> 
> I personally think in most cases you'd be in about the same place to spend the tuition ($2000? $3000?) on books and set up a disciplined reading schedule. A ThM is a degree that really confers no tangible benefit (i.e. job advancement, greater acceptability as a minister looking for a call, etc.) It is not like an MDiv or PhD.



Thanks for this Pastor Greco.

Anyone else have similar thoughts or thoughts about Rev. Greco's post?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

I would agree completely with Fred's post. My conviction is that it is very wise for all pastors to develop another skill that can pay the bills. One may never need to use that skill to pay the bills, but you may. It also frees one up for church planting and mission work in 'hostile' areas. 

Another advantage, and it is an advantage even if it subconscious, is that with a gainful skill you are not beholden to the church for the support of your family. Many pastors do not lead effectively because they fear the repercussions of standing against the 'money bags' of a congregation. A pastor that knows he can support his family if fired is a much better leader.


----------



## CNJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Backup skill from on-the-job experience while taking long-distance learning at Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home

I am in my fifth counseling class at Whitefield Seminary. We happened to be privileged to have Dr. Talbot as our pastor and church members are going through this degree so we can be lay counselors. I have learned so much, even though it is a lot of work. 

Cordially,
Carol


----------



## JOwen (Apr 20, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> This may seem a stretch, but have you considered using the year to have a back up skill, Ben? Getting a type of degree or skill that would let you do tent making work or bring in extra income, or provide in case you are between calls?
> 
> Something like an MBA, medical transcription degree, paralegal degree, etc. It would provide a safety net, and potentially make you much more useful as a church planter.
> 
> I personally think in most cases you'd be in about the same place to spend the tuition ($2000? $3000?) on books and set up a disciplined reading schedule. A ThM is a degree that really confers no tangible benefit (i.e. job advancement, greater acceptability as a minister looking for a call, etc.) It is not like an MDiv or PhD.



I agree with Fred. It is interesting to note however, that for those federations directly tied to PRTS (HRC, FRCNA, FCC), holding a degree from that institution greatly increases the opportunity to function in them. I think the reason behind this is the student has soaked long in the experiential tradition of the puritans, and is more likely to fit into one of our pulpits.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 20, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Another advantage, and it is an advantage even if it subconscious, is that with a gainful skill you are not beholden to the church for the support of your family. Many pastors do not lead effectively because they fear the repercussions of standing against the 'money bags' of a congregation. A pastor that knows he can support his family if fired is a much better leader.



I completely agree. I have absolutely no problems with my leadership, but often I have seen many ministers affected by this. I am thankful to the Lord that I am not affected by that at all, since I could easily support our family by lawyering if I had to.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 20, 2009)

PRTS, but I might be bias as that is where my M.Div will come from and then my Th.M.

We have a really nice distance program nowadays as well.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 21, 2009)

As usual the people of the Puritan Board have been a tremendous help. I have mailed off 4 applications. One each to Puritan Reformed, Gordon-Conwell, Erskine, and per Rev. Greco's excellent suggestion, Community College of Allegheny County (paralegal program). Appreciate your prayers. 

Blessings,


----------

